# Suche jemanden zum wow Level etc.



## Michi435 (3. September 2017)

Hey Ich bin schon seid einer weile auf der suche nach jemanden mit dem ich wow spielen kann.

Ich binn auch bereit einen freund zu werben oder einfach von 0 zu leveln .

Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand bei mir meldet im ts3 oder direkt in Battelnet

 

 

TS3 ts.keks4gaming.de:6021 ( Schreibt einfach hustensaft an )

 

Battelnet   &#1052;&#1048;&#1064;&#1040;#21167


----------

